# BSNL Dataone Connection Problem : Unable to perform TCP/IP



## arnold (Mar 23, 2008)

*BSNL Dataone Connection Problem : Unable to Access any web page*

Hello Friends!
My BSNL Dataone connection is not being able to access any web pages using the browsers or cannot even access the Mails[OE] or Instant messengers like Yahoo,Windows Live but at the same time the networks which softwares like Limewire,Cute FTP,Bit Torrent or even Skype uses are working fine and this has happened all of a sudden yesterday without any major change in the system or without even installing any software/.hardware to it.

Can someone please point out what is the problem with my system or connection and how to get over it ?
Any advice is greatly welcome.Please help me


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 23, 2008)

Use these addresses as your DNS servers.
208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220.

This will help you in setting up.
*www.techhunt.org/node/52


----------



## arnold (Mar 23, 2008)

Harvik780
Thanks a lot for your reply.I will surely try that out, but before I log out of here another thing I thought I must mention here.I ran Live Messenger troubleshooting and that says the problem lies somewhere in the DNS as that cannot resolve IP and also in Key ports.But,BSNL people saying there is no change in DNS server anywhere in between and I haven't changed anything in the LAN Connection set up as well.
So,why would things go wrong all of a sudden. And while changing the DNS Servers,do I have to change it in the modem configuration page as well or not.


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 23, 2008)

BSNL people are lying,BSNL DNS servers have downtimes.I have used H500 from BSNL and i often used to have problems due to the DNS servers being down,i also changed the DNS server addresses and the problem got fixed.
No you don't have to configure your modem just the lan card.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

arnold said:


> And while changing the DNS Servers,do I have to change it in the modem configuration page as well or not.


no, you've to change it in windows only.


----------



## arnold (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you very much Harvik780 and s18000rpm 
yes, you are very right,I have also felt that BSNL people does lie us a lot about many things.
By the way,are there a list of DNS  which one can keep trying out in case their DNS are seeing downtime like it is happening with me now?
Anyway,thanks a heartful for all your replies.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

*www.opendns.com/

no down time.

been using this for over a month now.


----------



## arnold (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you so very very much Harvik780 ! Changing my DNS to 208.67.222.222 solved the problem for me,and I could get back to my Dataone connection and posting this now.Thanks you all so much.
And s18000rpm,thanks for your useful link as well.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 23, 2008)

Moved to Q&A.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 23, 2008)

> Unable to perform TCP/IP


 Wat do you mean by that! Surely you can not perform a protocol stack, Its a noun, not a verb.


----------



## arnold (Mar 23, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Wat do you mean by that! Surely you can not perform a protocol stack, Its a noun, not a verb.



Sorry for the confusion,I changed it,hope it is clear now.
Thanks for pointing out though.


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2008)

arnold said:


> Harvik780
> But,BSNL people saying there is no change in DNS server anywhere in between and I haven't changed anything in the LAN Connection set up as well.





arnold said:


> Thank you very much Harvik780 and s18000rpm
> yes, you are very right,I have also felt that BSNL people does lie us a lot about many things.



There is no fault of BSNL guys in this. The fault is of BSNL as they hire unknowledgeable people.  They said this because they don't even know what is DNS....They all are noobs and lack technical knowledge. The guy who came to activate my connection 3 years ago (on this day only...) didn't even know how to connect through PPPoE.


----------



## arnold (Mar 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> There is no fault of BSNL guys in this. The fault is of BSNL as they hire unknowledgeable people.  They said this because they don't even know what is DNS....They all are noobs and lack technical knowledge. The guy who came to activate my connection 3 years ago (on this day only...) didn't even know how to connect through PPPoE.



Yes,maybe you are true too! Shame on them if they run a 24 hour help center and man it with people who don't even know what to do to help their customers over phone; At least they should arrange a detailed training for those that are getting employed and are out to serve the customers.Or what the use of having the 24 hour help line number? You can't imagine,what this simple thread did in just a few seconds,the people there can't solve it in two days and talking for about one hour taking down all the details and saying all sorts of lies and things which would made even a novice laugh; Anyway,it's good that Internet only comes to your help when you need help to connect to it


----------

